# stupid question ????



## rollie (Mar 5, 2007)

hope this isn't a stupid question but what is this panel {engine side cover} made of, aluminum, ? steel ?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2007)

Most likely aluminum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

Aluminum....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Or more appropriately...aluminium.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

yea...


----------



## Jared (Mar 6, 2007)

Lol.. In physics I've got a friend from Florida. It's funny he says Aluminum while we say Aluminium. ^^


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

American's are weird like that. The British way is Aluminium and the American is Aluminum (which really doesn't sound right to me)...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

We just make it easier to say, one less syllable, save if for when you have something really meaningful to say like ****!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2007)

lmao....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

And I thought it was just Jared's fanciful headwear.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We just make it easier to say, one less syllable, save if for when you have something really meaningful to say like ****!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2007)

You silly brits trying to fancy up your words to make yourselves sound smarter


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 30, 2007)

Theyre always doin that loby...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 30, 2007)

rollie said:


> hope this isn't a stupid question but what is this panel {engine side cover} made of, aluminum, ? steel ?



Rollie, remember what Mr Garrison says on South Park. "There are no stupid questions, only stupid people".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Trying to compete with Matt the Master of Duplicate Posts?


----------



## timshatz (Mar 30, 2007)

Am I? Aw geez, no offense to the great Mattness. But I do love that expression. Every time I see some joker from congress mouthing off on TV, it comes to mind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)




----------

